# Bitte um konstruktive Kritik am Logo-Entwurf



## thecamillo (18. August 2006)

Hi Leute, ich mache mal wieder Logos und bräuchte mal eure hilfe ob der Entwurf was taugt und ob ich meine Kraft weiterhin damit verbringen soll!

Es handelt sich um eine Firma des Baunebengewerbes!

mfg thecamillo

Danke


----------



## cdpanic (18. August 2006)

Gefällt mir gut schön schlicht mit widererkennungsfaktor!

kann man lassen würd ich sagen!

Ich würd vielleicht statt dem rot noch eine andere Farbe bei Bautenschutz ausprobieren  obwohl des rot net schlecht ausschaut!

LG
cdpanic


----------



## Iceripper (18. August 2006)

Hi,

gefällt mir persönlich auch gut....irgendwie mag ich die schlichten sachen 
Ich würd einfach mal  versuchen etwas mit Farben rum-zu-experimentieren, aber das Grundkozept kann man aufjedefall  so lassen...

Greetz Andy


----------



## Mamphil (18. August 2006)

... sieht doch schon ganz ordentlich aus. Schicht, einfach und klar. Es gefällt mir schon ganz gut.

Was mir nicht gefällt: Die Liniendicke zwischen Schrift "TP" und Haus ist ziemlich unterschiedlich. Die würde ich angleichen, damit alles wie aus einem Guss wirkt.

Hast du schon einmal probiert, das "Bautenschutz" unter das Haus zu setzen (in der Breite des restlichen Logos)? So geht in meinen Augen zumindest das "Bautenschutz" ein wenig unter.

Mamphil


----------



## holzoepfael (18. August 2006)

Gefällt mir ganz gut - man kann sofort etwas damit anfangen, die Verknüpfung besteht..
Aber ich würde mich einmal bei solchen Firmen umschauen und deren Logos - den ich selbst habe schon einmal für einen Contest ein sehr ähnliches Logo erstellt und ich glaube, dass das ziemlich beliebt ist...


----------



## Ellie (18. August 2006)

Hallo,

da will mir was nicht dran gefallen... ich grübel drüber...

LG,
Ellie


----------



## Ellie (20. August 2006)

Hallo,

habe gegrübelt. Die Linienstärke des Daches müsste dicker. Evtl. die Buchstaben TP in Rubinrot und das Bautenschutz sieht zu klein und funzelig aus. Mir gefällt der Font von Bautenschutz nicht, die Bank Gothik halte ich für ungeeignet und erinnert an Anfang 90er. Hast Du mal was in Richtung Frutiger versucht?

Idee... Dach über dem TP komplett deckeln, Bautenschutz drunter setzen? Und dann die Linienstärke zwischen Font und Dach gleich gewichten?

Was meinst Du?

LG,
Ellie


----------



## versuch13 (20. August 2006)

Ellie hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die Linienstärke des Daches müsste dicker. Evtl. die Buchstaben TP in Rubinrot und das Bautenschutz sieht zu klein und funzelig aus. Mir gefällt der Font von Bautenschutz nicht, die Bank Gothik halte ich für ungeeignet und erinnert an Anfang 90er. Hast Du mal was in Richtung Frutiger versucht?
> 
> Idee... Dach über dem TP komplett deckeln, Bautenschutz drunter setzen? Und dann die Linienstärke zwischen Font und Dach gleich gewichten?



Mehr fällt mir dazu jetzt auch nicht ein. Es gefällt mir so wie es momentan ist einfach nicht. Die Idee ist einleuchtend, aber irgendwie auch doch "ausgelutscht", aber was soll man da schon groß anderes machen. Fnde da solltest du einfach nochmal ran und es ausarbeiten.

Gruß


----------



## LRK (21. August 2006)

Grüße!
Also generell ist das sicher die richtige Richtung aber im Detail würd' ich vielleicht anmerken, dass mir das "Bautenschutz" bissl zu klein ist in Relation zum "TP". Hier in unserer Strasse haben wie einen Gerüstbauer und eine Häuserbaustelle und auf den Bannern kann man immer gut das Fach erkennen. Bei diesem Dettmar Gerüstbau ist sind beide Wörter sogar gleich groß, glaub' ich. Musst mal gucken ob du da was umschubsen kannst aber ansonsten ganz gut schonmal. Vielleicht so wie Mamphil gesagt hat, Schrift mittig drunter in voller Breite, die Idee kam mir auch. Jo... Ich glaube auch, dass diese bekannte Form, ein Haus in dem Logo unterzubringen hier noch nicht als ausgelutscht gelten kann weil mir grad kein allzuähnliches, echtes Logo einfällt. Der Weg scheint schomal richtig.


----------



## holzoepfael (21. August 2006)

LRK hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich glaube auch, dass diese bekannte Form, ein Haus in dem Logo unterzubringen hier noch nicht als ausgelutscht gelten kann weil mir grad kein allzuähnliches, echtes Logo einfällt.


Nun, ich finde die Idee nicht gerade originell. Habe "so ein Logo" - also in diesem Stil, selbst schon erstellt (jedoch nciht komerziell!). Und vielleicht ist es ja gerade ein Mangel, dass einem kein solches Logo einfällt, obwohl es das sicher gibt! Das spricht nicht gerade für ein Logo, wenn es einem nicht im Kopf hängen bleibt.
Aber um nicht Offtopic zu werden, ellie bringt es wirklich auf den Punkt meiner Meinung nach...


----------



## thecamillo (23. August 2006)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

ich habe mir alle eure Vorschläge und Ideen angeschaut und habe versucht diese gekonnt umzusetzen und wie einige gemeint haben sei mein erster Entwurf zwar schlicht aber ausgelutscht und ich denke bis auf eine geeignete Schrift sind die nächsten Entwürfe gelungener.

Erklärung:
Die Firma nennt sich nun Pfeiffer Bautenschutz. Eine passende Schrift kann ich leider nicht anbieten da eine solche auf dem Rechner der Firma nicht drauf ist und ich keine Befügnis habe zu installieren.

MFG

Claudio Gangale alias thecamillo


----------



## versuch13 (23. August 2006)

Nr. 2, die Bildmarke ist auf jeden Fall sehr gelungen! Könntest noch versuchen das rechte kleinere Gebäude ein paar Millimeter nach rechts zu verschieben, so dass die Spitze über die rechte Seite des blauen Gebäudes rausragt...


Gruß


----------



## smileyml (23. August 2006)

Hallo,

ich finde bei deinen letzten Sachen schade, das "Bautenschutz" so als Anhängsel so unten drunter steht. Das war am Anfang besser gelöst - wenn es mehr eine klare Gesamtform bildet. Und farbig ist auf jeden Fall besser bzgl. einer Corporate Identiy oder ähnlichem.

Grüße Marco


----------



## Ellie (23. August 2006)

Hihi,

geht doch, ist gleich viel besser. Äh, Variante 2 und das Wort Bautenschutz, ähnlich dem kleineren-im-größeren-haus in den Namen einsetzen?

Könnte cool kommen denke ich.

LG,
Ellie


----------



## thecamillo (24. August 2006)

Ich liebe euch Leute,

Mir persönlich gefällt auch meine 2. Variante besser, allein schon wegen der versteckten Assoziation, Pfeiffer symolisiert durch das größere Gebäude, das über den Bautenschutz sozusagen wacht, ihn schütz. Ich finde sogar, dass mein Logo die Corporate Language, des Unternehmens, am besten ausdrückt!

Danke Elli, deine Idee mit der Linienstärke zu spielen. hat mich letztendlich dort hingeführt, zu den beiden Gebäuden. Ich habe das Bautenschutz nur deswegen nach oben und nach unten platziert um Raum zu sparen, aber so ist die Assoziation gleich viel besser und das Logo sieht einheitlicher aus.

Jetzt muss ich nur noch eine passende Schrift finden.  

Oh Gott, wenn ich dran denke ich habe @home auf meiner Mühle über 10tsd. hochwertige Schriften.  

Danke für eure Statements!

Und hier das vorläufige Ergebnis  

MfG Claudio


----------



## Ellie (24. August 2006)

Hallo Claudio,

jo, Du brauchst einen kleinen Schubbser um richtig in Fahrt zu kommen. Sei weniger schüchtern, Du kannst es dir durchaus leisten etwas mutiger zu werden.

Einzig das Bautenschutz wirkt nun noch etwas verloren. Sonst ein gutes Logo.

LG,
Ellie


----------



## _L_ (24. August 2006)

HI Claudio
Mir gefällt dein Logo auch recht gut. Nur das "Bautenschutz" wirkt ein bisschen einsam.
Ich versteh zwar von Logo-Design nicht sehr viel, aber wie wäre es, wenn du das "Bautenschutz" unter "Pfeiffer" plazierst, und die Schrift so weit skalierst, dass es in der Länge gleich viel Platz braucht wie "Pfeiffer".

Hab es nicht ausprobiert, aber vielleicht wär das ja was.

Lg _L_


----------



## thecamillo (12. September 2006)

Hi Liebe Gemeinschaft,

wollte eigentlich den englischen Begriff schreiben aber der fällt mir gerade nicht ein! *lol

Ich habe heute morgen Briefpapier und Visitenkarten an meinen Kunden rausgegeben, sprich ich habe das Endprodukt abgegeben.

Das Logo wurde nochmal überarbeitet. Zeitaufwand in etwa 4-5 Ein-Mann-Tage von Idee bis Endprodukt.

Leider ist ein upload auf 200KB beschränkt deshalb verweise ich auf meine Seite:

http://www.designmediaartist.de/kunden/pfeiffer/PDFs4Pfeiffer.zip

Das Copyright liegt bei mir!

Cu Claudio Gangale


----------



## gamba (12. September 2006)

Moin,

Logo und Design finde ich sehr gut und auch passend zum Thema der Firma. 

Finde nur,dass die Telefonnummern auf dem Visitenkarte ein wenig "verunglückt" ist. 

*Meine Meinung* ist,dass "Blocksatz" da nix zu suchen hat, ist aber reine Geschmackssache.

*Ansonsten finde ich es sehr gut und nicht aufdringlich.*

Gruß

PS: Community suchtest du ?


----------



## Mamphil (12. September 2006)

Hi,

das wirkt in meinen Augen alles viel zu klotzig und ich hatte das Gefühl, erschlagen zu werden (z. B. beim Briefpapier: Einen viel zu dicken Kasten unten drunter und ein viel zu großes Logo)

Mamphil


----------

